# Gum Rubber or Theraband



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

As some of you may know i started selling things on this forum, and i am in the process of getting a website up and running. i am going to sell bandsets and i was wondering which rubber was better. if i get gum rubber it will be 1/16" thick but i currently have theraband. Which one do you guys think is better


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I have used both, Thera Gold long-last than gum rubber


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It seems like everybody makes and sells Theraband, maybe you could carve out a niche with quality, high performance gum rubber.
I like gum rubber and surgical latex way more than Thera, smoother draw and better feel. I know Thera can be made more powerful, but I'm mostly interested in hitting targets, not blowing them up.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I had some serious quality problems with the gum rubber I bought from Amazon, but the FDA approved latex I got from Rubber Sheet Roll (http://www.rubbershe...da-approved.htm) has been very high quality.

Since Tex and Flatband will be serious competition in thin latex and Flatband pretty much has the gum rubber and linatex market, you could go for the macho crowd and make some seriously heavy .050 latex bandsets. I got 180+ fps with a 175 grain .50 cal lead ball using a double set of 1 x .75 inch .050 latex. The draw weight was about 25 lbs at 30 inches/relaxed pull length = 8 inches, which at this stage of my "getting back in shape" campaign is at the upper limit of my capabilities. With the right taper and a 30 lbs+ draw weight, I think 200+ fps with .50 cal lead is achievable with latex.


----------

